# Why do i feel sick after every ride?



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi MTBR, 
I have noticed, that everytime that i take a ride out, and get back home, I always feel sick and light headed.. its getting to the point where im worried something is wrong with me, because none of my friends are experiencing this.

I drink plenty of water, enough to make me feel full all the time, and eat before everyride. i dont know whats causing it. 

Thanks
-Matt


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

How old are you?

Your blood sugar may be dropping. Try to eat something during the ride. In all honesty though if your dizzy or lightheaded while excersizing you should see your Doc and tell him that.


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

Metalhack said:


> How old are you?


I am 17 years old.


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

It could be a number of things. If you are out of shape and just getting into riding, it's normal to feel like crap after you ride. When I first started riding, I would feel like the survivor at the end of a horror movie after 6 miles of easy trails. How long are you riding for? If I ride for more than 1.5 hours or so without food I start to "bonk". If you are riding more than an hour or so without any calories except your pre-ride food, you might try taking a clif bar or some Gu with you. Also, keep riding. Your body adjust to the new activity as you ride. Everyone's body is different. All you can do is try different things until you find what works for you. Have fun!


----------



## nickbroken (Oct 16, 2011)

What is your diet like? What kind of shape are you in? Might be blood sugar. Try eating more protein and complex carbs.


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

Mattlikestobike said:


> I am 17 years old.


Sorry...I edited my post. At 17 chances are its not anything serious. You should still see your doc.


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

2fargon said:


> It could be a number of things. If you are out of shape and just getting into riding, it's normal to feel like crap after you ride. When I first started riding, I would feel like the survivor at the end of a horror movie after 6 miles of easy trails. How long are you riding for? If I ride for more than 1.5 hours or so without food I start to "bonk". If you are riding more than an hour or so without any calories except your pre-ride food, you might try taking a clif bar or some Gu with you. Also, keep riding. Your body adjust to the new activity as you ride. Everyone's body is different. All you can do is try different things until you find what works for you. Have fun!


I generally ride out for about 4 hours. I think you may be right, the lack of food during the ride may be the reason, because all we really do is bike bike bike, water break, bike bike bike. No time for a snack to bite on.

Alright thanks!


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

nickbroken said:


> What is your diet like? What kind of shape are you in? Might be blood sugar. Try eating more protein and complex carbs.


My diet is a lot of meats, veggies, some cereal, some snacks like gold fish crackers 

As my weight, and scale say, i am in the "obese" range, due to my height and weight, resulting in a high BMI.


----------



## 2fargon (Jan 22, 2011)

Mattlikestobike said:


> I generally ride out for about 4 hours. I think you may be right, the lack of food during the ride may be the reason, because all we really do is bike bike bike, water break, bike bike bike. No time for a snack to bite on.
> 
> Alright thanks!


If I rode for 4 hours without riding I would probably collapse! Take some good riding food with you on your next ride. I bet you feel a million times better.


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

2fargon said:


> If I rode for 4 hours without riding I would probably collapse! Take some good riding food with you on your next ride. I bet you feel a million times better.


oh wow, :eekster: im glad i didnt collapse then. I will definitely bring some cliff bars next time! thanks all! :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Some other nutrition things I do... I try to eat a banana or a small sandwich or something before a ride. I put gatorade in one of my water bottles. I have a sandwich waiting for me in my car when I finish. I got some of those gel things for endurance racing.

If your friends don't like to stop, making sure you've got enough calories in you before you start and sneaking some in without having to stop and deal with a bar can both be useful.


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

good advice already^^ i used to get fatigued too but i started in the summer -_- and what i did was carry a granola bar around especially ones with protein in it and i ate it whenever we were waiting for someone to catch up....i prolonged my fatigueness with that


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

try some nuun in a separate bottle. might not affect your light headed-ness but will make you feel more refreshed in general.

Also watch your breathing. You might be pushing yourself too hard.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Eat before, during and after your ride. Bring water and a sports drink. Try controlling your breathing. Take deep breaths once in a while.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Eat a decent carby meal but not too heavy about 30-60 minutes before your ride. Start to hydrate way before, during and after your ride, but not to the point where you feel full. Just constant sips. Eat a protein rich meal right after.
Does your diet [email protected]? It's not like you can just eat good pre and post ride and expect good things and see good results. 
Not that a snack is a bad thing, or that it won't help some but ,IMO, for a 4 hour ride you shouldn't be feeling light headed without food. I mean if your really out of shape or pushing yourself really hard maybe, but not because you're not eating during your rides, and for someone who owns and at least can, and sometimes rides a mtb, and being 17yo I just don't see that, so maybe a visit to your doc is in order.
My .02


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

4hrs? Well no wonder your feeling light headed...

Back off a bit. Try riding harder for a shorter period of time.

You definitely need to eat more if you are riding more than an hour.

Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches are good pre-ride. 

Considering your weight your going to feel sick for a while when exerting yourself. That will pass as you condition.

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

Mattlikestobike said:


> My diet is a lot of meats, veggies, some cereal, some snacks like gold fish crackers
> 
> As my weight, and scale say, i am in the "obese" range, due to my height and weight, resulting in a high BMI.


What is your height and weight? Even though you're 17, you should be checked by the doc for diabetes. I often felt the same way, like death, and it turns out I was diabetic. I've never been obese, but that is a huge risk factor. Once I got my blood sugar under control exercising became extremely easy. I can go a lot farther and harder now at 41 then when I was 20.


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

SgtBaxter said:


> What is your height and weight? Even though you're 17, you should be checked by the doc for diabetes. I often felt the same way, like death, and it turns out I was diabetic. I've never been obese, but that is a huge risk factor. Once I got my blood sugar under control exercising became extremely easy. I can go a lot farther and harder now at 41 then when I was 20.


i am roughly 5'6 to 5'7

:eekster: crap, i would hate to have diabetes. not to mention, i truely have no idea what it really is.. but i dont really consume sugars.. if i had to compare between sugar and sodium, my sodium intake is much higher than sugars..

BTW, is there a way to treat it permanently?

thanks


----------



## mstgkillr (Oct 25, 2011)

You should just go to your doctor, it's a very simple and painless test.


----------



## mstgkillr (Oct 25, 2011)

Your probably just working out too hard.


----------



## arriflex (Sep 14, 2010)

When I first started riding again I would come home sick, shaking, light headed. Drink more fluids, energy bar before the ride, and just getting in better shape helped overall. Mostly getting in better shape.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Mat, don't get stressed over someone on the internet who doesn't even know you saying you might have some sorta condition, disease, whatever. You very well may have just been pushing hard and your not used to it. But will say again, and the above poster is right, see your doc, get a check up and some blood work done. It can at least tell you what your diet is lacking, blood pressure, heart rate etc.
I've read some of your other threads and would guess that your just out of shape for what your doing. Keep at it and your body will adapt, and would also conclude that your diet isn't good, or at least somewhat out of control because you were gaining when you stopped riding so. Diet is key to good health and progress with exercise, and becomes more so as you get older. Ask anyone who's in noticeably good shape and I'm sure even if gifted with great genes, their diet is mostly in check.


----------



## maqilin (Oct 19, 2011)

Everytime i was climbing, i have this kind of feeling, i feel sick, my heart beats very fast as if it will jump out.


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

Mattlikestobike said:


> i would hate to have diabetes. not to mention, i truely have no idea what it really is.. but i dont really consume sugars..


This is a common misconception. Diabetes isn't about sugar. It's your body's inability to regulate blood glucose either through lack of insulin production, or reduced sensitivity to insulin uptake by your cells. Obesity is a big risk factor, but you don't have to be obese (I'm not and wasn't when diagnosed). Heredity is also a big risk factor.

First, there are several types of Diabetes.

Type 1 - where your body doesn't produce enough insulin. This type usually manifests early in life, as a child or teenager. Having type 1 means you'll be taking insulin. But most likely, you don't have it or you would have known by now.

Type 1.5 is similar but onsets later in life like your 30's. Usually it can be treated with oral medications early, then requires insulin later on.

Type 2 is the most common, it's sometimes called adult onset, though more and more teenagers/young adults are getting it with obesity and diets we have today. If you did have diabetes, this is probably what you'd have. The good news is it's often reversible through oral medications, diet maintenance and exercise.

So yes, while you may not consume a lot of what you consider sugar, you're probably consuming a large amount of carbohydrates, and fructose (which is sugar). Eat Pizza? French Fries? Rice? Then yeah you're probably consuming too many carbs. If you eat anything out of a box or bag, you're consuming a lot of HFCS, which is sugar. Those goldfish crackers? They'll rise your blood glucose very quickly because they contain white flour which has a high glycemic load.

Look I'm not trying to freak you out, I mentioned it because what you describe is what I was experiencing. The higher your blood glucose is (mine was 400mg/dl when I was diagnosed), the higher your blood pressure will be and the harder your heart has to work to pump blood. It makes you tired very very quickly, and you get sick/dizzy/winded because your body can't replenish glucose to your cells as quickly as a normal person would. However I'm not a doctor, and you certainly can't be diagnosed for anything over the internet.

So go to the doc and get checked, they'll send you for a blood panel and measure your fasting glucose (should be below 100mg/dl at your age) plus your A1C (should be below 6, more ideally towards 5). More importantly don't be scared or freaked, because it's really nothing to freak about. If by chance you are diabetic (or pre diabetic) the sooner you find out the easier it is to treat. Plus you'll learn other valuable information like cholesterol, etc... and getting all of that under control if it's out of whack will make it easier for you to do any kind of riding. The doctor will also be able to guide you on your exercise journey and help you with measuring heart rate/etc.


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

theMeat said:


> Mat, don't get stressed over someone on the internet who doesn't even know you saying you might have some sorta condition, disease, whatever. You very well may have just been pushing hard and your not used to it. But will say again, and the above poster is right, see your doc, get a check up and some blood work done. It can at least tell you what your diet is lacking, blood pressure, heart rate etc.
> I've read some of your other threads and would guess that your just out of shape for what your doing. Keep at it and your body will adapt, and would also conclude that your diet isn't good, or at least somewhat out of control because you were gaining when you stopped riding so. Diet is key to good health and progress with exercise, and becomes more so as you get older. Ask anyone who's in noticeably good shape and I'm sure even if gifted with great genes, their diet is mostly in check.


Yes, i am going to get a doc. appoint at the soonest.. Ah, thanks themeat! :thumbsup: man i wish it were easy too keep in shape, and eat healthy.. 



SgtBaxter said:


> This is a common misconception. Diabetes isn't about sugar. It's your body's inability to regulate blood glucose either through lack of insulin production, or reduced sensitivity to insulin uptake by your cells. Obesity is a big risk factor, but you don't have to be obese (I'm not and wasn't when diagnosed). Heredity is also a big risk factor.
> 
> First, there are several types of Diabetes.
> 
> ...


Wow, i think you nailed it sgtbaxter! Yes, i do tend to eat the box meals at times, so my HFCS may be what i may be consuming alot.

Thanks for the indepth information about the types of diabetes. Im not really worried about finding out what i am truely diagnosed with... Im just worried about my mom, and her reaction, if i get diagnosed with something like diabetes. That is what im worried about most. BTW, will any doctor be okay for diabetes check up? Or do i need to go to a certain type of doctor?

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

Mattlikestobike said:


> Thanks for the indepth information about the types of diabetes. Im not really worried about finding out what i am truely diagnosed with... Im just worried about my mom, and her reaction, if i get diagnosed with something like diabetes. That is what im worried about most. BTW, will any doctor be okay for diabetes check up? Or do i need to go to a certain type of doctor?


You're welcome, though I gave a pretty basic amount of info.

See your regular family doctor and express your concerns. They'll probably order some bloodwork and then refer you to an Endocrinologist if they think the blood panels are out of whack. It could very well be you're just extremely out of shape, but doesn't hurt to get checked.


----------



## cleon (Oct 30, 2010)

Talk to the doc, not to the forum.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Actually it seems like a pretty good thing to bring up here. It's not like he was experiencing symptoms other times. (I think.)

Maybe talk to his doc AND ask on a forum.


----------



## cleon (Oct 30, 2010)

Here's my 2c on this kind of post. Usually someone posts something like this and gets some satisfactory rationale, plausible explanation for it, that may or may not even be relevant, then goes on their merry way.

Most of my riding friends are docs and specialists, and it's amazing how many seemingly insignificant signs were present prior to discovering some very serious maladies, that left unchecked resulted in some very bad consequences, often in very young people that you wouldn't think had any health issues.

Point being. It's an abnormal response and someone with some experience should look into it. The risk-reward just isn't there for a quick fix, anonymous forum solution.

Just sayin'...take it for what it's worth...just another forum opinion. Although I doubt there is any other health professional in here that would ever say...'cool..just check with the forums and you should be fine..no need to see anyone.' :thumbsup:

P.S. can't really disagree with your comment though !



AndrwSwitch said:


> Actually it seems like a pretty good thing to bring up here. It's not like he was experiencing symptoms other times. (I think.)
> 
> Maybe talk to his doc AND ask on a forum.


----------



## stukov (Mar 26, 2011)

Go slower gets further!

try to change gears, or change the position on the bike, or choose easier trail to ride!


----------



## Pipe-Dreams (Oct 1, 2011)

Mattlikestobike said:


> As my weight, and scale say, i am in the "obese" range, due to my height and weight, resulting in a high BMI.


You say you are "obese" and you ride for 4 hours. 
Sounds like the reason you feel bad after riding is because you are obese and ride for 4 hours.


----------



## rodgerdodger (Mar 30, 2010)

Mattlikestobike said:


> Hi MTBR,
> I have noticed, that everytime that i take a ride out, and get back home, I always feel sick and light headed.. its getting to the point where im worried something is wrong with me, because none of my friends are experiencing this.
> 
> I drink plenty of water, enough to make me feel full all the time, and eat before everyride. i dont know whats causing it.
> ...


could be lack of electrolytes too, especially if you sweat a lot.

my girlfriend feels crappy if she doesn't get some cytomax or enduralytes during her rides (even short ones)


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

SgtBaxter said:


> You're welcome, though I gave a pretty basic amount of info.
> 
> See your regular family doctor and express your concerns. They'll probably order some bloodwork and then refer you to an Endocrinologist if they think the blood panels are out of whack. It could very well be you're just extremely out of shape, but doesn't hurt to get checked.


Alright, sounds pretty easy to do.



cleon said:


> Talk to the doc, not to the forum.


Well, my original thought at first was something i was doing wrong on the bike, such as something more sports related like not enough type of food, such as glucose, etc..



cleon said:


> Here's my 2c on this kind of post. Usually someone posts something like this and gets some satisfactory rationale, plausible explanation for it, that may or may not even be relevant, then goes on their merry way.
> 
> Most of my riding friends are docs and specialists, and it's amazing how many seemingly insignificant signs were present prior to discovering some very serious maladies, that left unchecked resulted in some very bad consequences, often in very young people that you wouldn't think had any health issues.
> 
> ...


Thing is, i thought it was something more bike oriented, OR something a athlete would eat/drink, since i was drinking plain water, with no food.... Also, i am not such a fan of the doc, due to this economy situation..



Pipe-Dreams said:


> You say you are "obese" and you ride for 4 hours.
> Sounds like the reason you feel bad after riding is because you are obese and ride for 4 hours.


I dont say i am "obese". Its just the way my scale reads me as, and the way the BMI chart say i am, are, is considered "obese". However, my physical appearance looks more like someone who is inbetween obese and healthy weight.



rodgerdodger said:


> could be lack of electrolytes too, especially if you sweat a lot.
> 
> my girlfriend feels crappy if she doesn't get some cytomax or enduralytes during her rides (even short ones)


This could also make sense too. Im hoping this weekend, that i will try out a snack during the ride to tell me if this was an issue.. Also, im hoping to go to the docs soon.


----------



## SgtBaxter (Jul 2, 2011)

Keep us posted, good luck and good riding. Most likely nothing is wrong with you, but if there is you know you've got support from the likes of me and others.

Remember it's good to consult your doctor before starting any rigorous exercise program to begin with. MTN biking certainly qualifies as rigorous. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

I didn't read through all the responses, but if you're out of shape, or you're the sedentary type then that might be your problem. Mountain biking IMO is a very strenuous activity. 

I've done sports all my life, and I'm in pretty decent shape, but when I got back on a bike after being off for 3 years climbing those hills definitely made my legs beg for mercy. 

I always tell people to ease into strenuous activities, your body needs to get use to it.


----------

